# Alternative to the R8?



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

Same price range as the R8, but just soooooooooooooooo sexy...

http://www.wiesmann-auto-sport.de/egtstart.html

RHD to be available soon...


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

It just ooozes class and style. Nobody is going to call you a wanker when you are driving one of those about!

The best bit is they have dropped the current V8 and replaced it with the 507bhp V10 from the current M5 ( a 148bhp power hike!). Apparantly BMW wouldn't give them the V10 in the first place, but then Wiesmann said they would then have to bolt a supercharger on the M3 engine instead if they didn't...

0-60 in the low fours...

[smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> It just ooozes class and style. Nobody is going to call you a wanker when you are driving one of those about!
> 
> The best bit is they have dropped the current V8 and replaced it with the 507bhp V10 from the current M5 ( a 148bhp power hike!). Apparantly BMW wouldn't give them the V10 in the first place, but then Wiesmann said they would then have to bolt a supercharger on the M3 engine instead if they didn't...
> 
> ...


And prolly weighs as much as yer Nan


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

very nice Jampot are you tempted


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> very nice Jampot are you tempted


I guess I could buy 2 and wear them as rollerskates...


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Looks like a poor copy of a Morgan Aeromax :?

James


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)




----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

oops :roll:


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

How does it look in the metal? Is that as good as in the pictures?


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

Rebel said:


> <pics>


That's 1km from where I live... Rebel, are you the guy that's been calling me and then hanging up?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

coupe-sport said:


> Looks like a poor copy of a Morgan Aeromax :?
> 
> James


So much nicer than the Aeromax and I bet better built


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

ctgilles said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > <pics>
> ...


ROFL

No Gilles, these pic's where made after i left you're wife/girlfriend when you where working


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

Rebel said:


> ROFL
> 
> No Gilles, these pic's where made after i left you're wife/girlfriend when you where working


I'm afraid only my grandmother was at home that day [...]
Oh, and I don't work


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Oops, than i beat up your grandma :wink:


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

Rebel said:


> Oops, than i beat up your grandma :wink:


Stick to the restraining order next time :roll:


----------

